# Natural colorants in CP soap



## monica123 (Jul 25, 2010)

What type of natural colorants can you use in CP soap, what types work best?


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 25, 2010)

oh my goodness... I use EVERYTHING! 

I use: 
spirulina (get it at a health food store- it's blue green algae)
turmeric
madder root
rosemary powder (makes tan- not green 
rose kaolin clay
green clay
etc. etc. etc
I find lots of ideas by googling around on the net. 

It's definitely an addiction...


----------



## monica123 (Jul 25, 2010)

what is madder root?


----------



## mariflo (Jul 26, 2010)

Carrot puree works great for orange 
Parsley for light green, activated charcoal for black/gray ...


----------



## agriffin (Jul 26, 2010)

canned pumpkin for my pumpkin soap
rosemary for a light greeny gray
I LOVE LOVE LOVE parsley for green - I use this for my gardener's bar
coffee for brown/tan


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 26, 2010)

Madder root is the root of an evergreen plant... I buy it in powdered form- makes a rosey reddish color.


----------

